# River Bend WMA



## chilidawg (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey evryone,

I was lucky enough to be drawn for the November 11-13 hunt on River Bend WMA and have never been there before. Does anyone have any info on good spots or perhaps a better map than what you download from the hunt ga site?
Any help would be appreciated.  


Thanks,   Mark


----------



## gareb (Sep 27, 2004)

Mark,

I have hunted there several times. The area that I like to hunt is the second road to the left once you pass the camp site. There is a gate there and you will have to walk a good ways. As you walk down this road there will be a slew that will begin on your right. I usually walk about 400 0r 500 yards down the road and then I find a place where I can set up on the edge of the slew. There are not too many bad places to hunt, you just need to go where the other hunters are not willing to go.
Good luck on your hunt. I would have seen you there but I got selected for the Flint River hunt this year.   
Riverbend and Flint River are the two hunts I always put in for. 

Jeff


----------



## BACK STRAP (Sep 28, 2004)

*River bend*

The first place to go is when you pass the check station and the camping area take the first right and go 1/2 mile or so untill you come to the duck swamp. The left side of the road about 400 yds deep there is some water oaks in a flat I seen two 15" eight point bucks running does in there and several hogs.One of the guys in our group hunted there the last day and shot a 300lb hog.

The other spot is when you pass the camping areathe roar takes a right turn and you need to take the first left. It only goes about 70 yds to a gate. If you scout around on the laft side of that road it boarders some private land. There is alot of thicket and large water oaks in there. I was doing some scouting the day before the hunt started and jumped a good buck out of there.I never seen anybody hunt in there the whole hunt other than the people in my group.There is only 70 acres on the wma on the left side of that road. If you go far enough down that road you will run into the second road to the left so stay up closer to the field.

Also try to stay on the upper track at the check station I think there is less pressure and more deer. I was told by a local resident that the lower track was covered up with hogs.


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 28, 2004)

*River Bend*

If you go to the lower tract , go all the way to where the road splits and go either direction. The spot I like best is down the closed road to the right of the split, You can walk down that road a long ways and get up in some trees to see a good distance. Lots of deer and hogs cross the road all day long.


----------



## kcausey (Sep 30, 2004)

*If it rains...*

better have a Bad-A 4 wheel drive....i hunted down there a few years ago after about 4 inches of rain........had the differential locked in the whole time i hunted the lower tract......prolly pulled 15 different trucks out...4wd and 2wd......be prepared.


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 2, 2004)

I live about 5 mins from River Bend, remind when it closer to your hunt and i will come over and might can help ya out a little.


----------

